# Modbus-Profibus-Koppler



## lbuenger (14 Juni 2006)

Hallo Forum,

wer kennt einen Umsetzer von Modbus auf Profibus?
Vielen Dank.


----------



## uncle_tom (14 Juni 2006)

Hallo Ibuenger,

ein fertiges Gateway ist mir nicht bekannt. Im Prinzip kannst du aber jede
SPS die sowohl Profibus als auch Modbus kann als Gateway einsetzen.

z.B. Simatic S7 315-2DP mit CP341

mit Saia und B&R lässt sich sowas auch realisieren

Hoffe dir damit geholfen zu haben


----------



## lbuenger (15 Juni 2006)

Hallo uncle tom,
vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe. Das mit der CP341 und dem ladbaren Modbus-Treiber habe ich nicht gewußt. Allerdings läßt sich Siemens den CP und den Treiber mal wieder vergolden. Mal sehen, was mein Kunde dazu sagt.
viele grüße aus berlin von Lutz


----------



## centipede (15 Juni 2006)

Hi,

schau mal hier:
http://de.hilscher.com/products_group_gateways_pkv.html

muss ich in den nächsten Wochen mal in Betrieb nehmen.
Ist eine Umsetzung von Profibus DP auf Modbus RT.

Gruß Centi


----------



## keiner (19 Juni 2006)

der hilscher-umsetzer unterstützt glaub ich keinen Modbus-master
mit VIPA200 bzw Beckhoff/CX könntes möglich sein ( und günstig)


----------



## IBN-Service (20 Juni 2006)

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:

http://www.emmesys.net/

Unter "Produkte -> Modbus" gibt es einen FB für Modbus-TCP.

Falls TCP gefahren werden kann, benötigts du keine weitere Harwdare.


----------



## IBN-Service (20 Juni 2006)

IBN-Service schrieb:
			
		

> Falls TCP gefahren werden kann, benötigts du keine weitere Harwdare.




Sorry, ich mein natürlich, "keine weitere Software / Treiber".

Einen IT- CP brauchst du natürlich.


----------



## uncle_tom (20 Juni 2006)

*Modbus Profibus Koppler*

Hallo allerseits,

FB´s für Modbus TCP Kommunikation gibt es mittlerweile auch von Siemens
selbst.

Link: 

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/skm/frameset.asp?url=%2FWW%2Fllisapi%2Edll%2F22660304%3Ffunc%3Dll%26objId%3D22660304%26objaction%3Dcsopen%26siteid%3Dcseus%26aktprim%3D0%26skm%3D1%26lang%3Dde&Query=Modbus+TCP&SearchArea=alle&id=22660304&F11Marker=false&siteid=cseus&query2=&modelled=Modbus〈=de

Mfg

uncle_tom


----------



## Holger (26 Juni 2006)

*Modbus Treiber für alle S7 und PCD-xx7*

Es gibt eine ganz einfache Lösung: Einen Softwaretreiber für Modbus in Step7, den man nur einmal kauft (für alle S7 und PCD-XX7) als Master oder Slave. Diesen kann man dann auf jeder Hardware - auch CP340 oder S7-31X-PTP - laufen lassen ohne jedes Mal teuere Lizensen kaufen zu müssen.  
Wenn die SPS noch einen Profibus hat, ist das Gateway perfekt. 
Der Treiber ist voll kommentiert und ohne Know-How-Schutz - also nachvollziehbar und änderbar. 
Der Treiber wurde mehrfach mit SPS anderer Hersteller, Bediengeräte, Scada-Sytemen, Frequenzumrichtern ... getestet und betrieben.
Zu finden unter: 
http://www.holgerbischoff.homepage.t-online.de/html/modbus.html
oder Email an modbus@online.de
Warum umständlich und teuer, wenn es auch anders geht?
Beste Grüße
Holger


----------



## peppermind (15 August 2013)

Es gibt entsprfechende Gateway-Lösungen von Profibus DP Slave auf Modbus TCP Client (oder Server) von mehreren Anbietern. Mir sind 4 bekannt:

HMS (Typ: Anybus X-gateway AB7634)
Hilscher (Typ: NT 100-RE-DP) 
Moxa (Typ: MGate 5101-PBM-MN)
Wachendorff Prozesstechnik (Typ: HD67564M) 

Erfahrung habe ich nur mit dem Anybus. Wir haben einige Dutzend dieser Geräte im Einsatz, manche stürzen nur einmal alle paar Monate ab, manche jeden Tag. Abstürzen tun sie alle und sind dann nur über einen Reset wieder zu beleben. Wenn man damit leben kann, ein gutes Gerät.


----------



## centipede (15 August 2013)

nicht schlecht, nach 7 Jahren


----------



## robomann2011 (11 Dezember 2013)

Hi,

ich greife das Thema jetzt einfach mal wieder auf. Ich habe ein Hilscher NT100 RE-DP Gateway um unseren Modbus TCP Roboter an das Profibus Netzwerk zu hängen.
Der Roboter soll als Slave arbeiten und von der CPU 314C 2DP gesteuert werden. 

Hat schon mal jemand von euch so ein Gateway eingesetzt? Ich bekommen nämlich nur eine Verbindung im Modbus TCP Netzwerk und Profibusseitig kommt die Meldung falsche Konfiguration.
Aber ich weiß nicht was ich noch ändern soll.

Wäre cool wenn jemand von euch einen Rat weiß und mir weiterhelfen könnte!


----------

